# nuts in stool



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

hi just lately i have been eating my fair shair of nuts and have been noticing them in my stool is this normal and i am concernd that i may me malabsorbing them.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

shouldnt worry its nothing to **** yourself about


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

noticed this myself recently. gurss im not chewing rnough.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

i thought it could be down to not chewing enough but then have bought ground nuts for aweek and still have bits of nuts in there lol


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I personally always seem to find 2 nuts in my pants i can sympathise


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Nothing wrong with crimping off a lion bar every now and then. :thumbup1:


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

KRS said:


> Nothing wrong with crimping off a lion bar every now and then. :thumbup1:


WOW ive not seen a lion bar in fecking years! Used to love those when i was a titch :laugh:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Full metal jacket-"you can eat the peanuts outa my sheet"


----------

